# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] Ο εσωτερικός ανεμιστήρας υπολειτουργεί

## dimos1968

Καλησπέρα σας. :Rolleyes:  Έχω ένα κλιματιστικό BAUER 12άρι(αγοράστηκε πριν από 12 χρόνια από Praktiker). Πριν από μερικές ημέρες ο εσωτερικός ανεμιστήρας άρχισε να δουλεύει αργά. Όποια ταχύτητα κι αν του έβαζα αυτός γύρναγε σταθερά. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε και αν δούλευε το κλιματιστικό σαν ανεμιστήρας ή στο θερμό ή στην αφύγρανση. Το λύσαμε και ψάξαμε για μοτέρ. Ένας ψυκτικός της περιοχής μας βρήκε ένα το οποίο όμως δεν γύριζε καθόλου. Το ξαναπήρε, το σύνδεσε αλλιώς αλλά τίποτα. Ξαναδοκίμασα το παλιό το οποίο δούλευε έστω αργά. Ο πυκνωτής 1μ/450V μετρήθηκε και είναι εντάξει. Επίσης μου πρότεινε να τοποθετήσουμε μια άλλη εσωτερική μονάδα διαφορετικής μάρκας σαν 2η λύση. Είναι εφικτό αυτό; 

  Θέλω την γνώμη σας αν πιστεύετε ότι όντως είναι το μοτέρ το πρόβλημα ή μπορεί να φταίει κάτι άλλο και αν είναι εφικτή η 2η λύση.
  Η φωτογραφία είναι από το μοτέρ. Θα είναι εύκολο να βρω ένα αντίστοιχο;
mot.jpg

----------


## DIATHERM

Δοκιμασατε το μοτερ με εξωτερικο πυκνωτη να του δωσετε ρευμα να δουλεψει?

----------

dimos1968 (04-07-16)

----------


## dimos1968

Το δικό μου το δοκίμασα και δούλευε είτε πάνω στο A/C είτε κατευθείαν στο ρεύμα(χωρίς εξωτερικό πυκνωτή) αργά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Το άλλο που μου έφερε δεν δούλευε με τίποτα. Εξωτερικό πυκνωτή δεν δοκίμασα σε κανένα από τα δύο.

----------


## dimos1968

Εδώ είναι και το καινούργιο μοτέρ. Επειδή έχουν δοκιμαστεί δύο διαφορετικοί συνδυασμοί σύνδεσης καλωδίων και δεν δούλεψε κανένας μήπως μπορείτε να μου γράψετε τις αντιστοιχίσεις καλωδίων παλιού και καινούργιου μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη;
mot2o.jpg

----------


## qsd330

http://www.airecontrol.com.ar/info/c...tor_galanz.pdf

----------

dimos1968 (04-07-16)

----------


## FILMAN

O πυκνωτής *πώς* ελέγχθηκε και βρέθηκε εντάξει; Διότι είναι ο νούμερο 1 ύποπτος για αυτό το σύμπτωμα.

----------

dimos1968 (04-07-16)

----------


## dimos1968

Σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Τελικά σήμερα πήγα Καρδίτσα, αγόρασα πυκνωτή, δοκίμασα και τα δύο μοτέρ. Το παλιό πλέον δούλευε δυνατά, το καινούριο και πάλι όχι. Έδεσα την μονάδα και πλέον δουλεύει άψογα. Η απογοήτευσή μου είναι ότι ο τεχνικός  δεν είχε ιδέα προς τα που να κινηθεί παρά μου έλεγε ότι ελέγχθηκε η πλακέτα και όλα ήταν εντάξει :Liar: . Ψηθήκαμε 10 μέρες ψάχνοντας. Ευτυχώς πιάνουν τα χέρια μου (αν και δάσκαλος) και ευτυχώς υπάρχουν forum όπου άτομα σαν εσάς βοηθούν με το παραπάνω. Καλό σας καλοκαίρι. :Bye:

----------


## FILMAN

_Συμπέρασμα:_ Ο παλαιός πυκνωτής *ΔΕΝ ελέγχθηκε.* Όταν ένα ασύγχρονο μοτέρ γυρνάει αργά πάντα το πρώτο πράγμα που κοιτάς είναι ο πυκνωτής, να το ξέρεις. Μπορεί να συμβεί να φταίει και το μοτέρ (να έχει πρόβλημα η περιέλιξη), αλλά είναι *πολύ πιο σπάνιο.

*Το παλαιό μοτέρ έχει 3 ταχύτητες ενώ το καινούριο μία. Πώς πήγατε να το ταιριάξετε στο μηχάνημα;

Το καινούριο μοτέρ το έχεις ακόμα; Αν θες να το βάλεις σε λειτουργία (για άλλο σκοπό), *θα χρειαστείς επιπλέον έναν πυκνωτή λειτουργίας κινητήρος 1.5μF 450V~* (οπότε αν έβαζες αυτό το μοτέρ πάνω στο μηχάνημα θα έπρεπε να αλλάξεις τον ήδη υπάρχοντα πυκνωτή των 1μF - ακόμα κι αν ήταν καλός - αφού αυτό θέλει 1.5μF και όχι 1μF για να δουλέψει σωστά). Θα συνδέσεις λοιπόν τον πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και το άσπρο καλώδιο του μοτέρ, και θα δώσεις τροφοδοσία 230V στο μαύρο και το άσπρο. Η συνδεσμολογία φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στο ταμπελάκι, και *πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έγιναν δοκιμές.* Ελπίζω στις δοκιμές να μην συμπεριλήφθηκαν και τα άλλα τρία καλώδια (καφέ, κίτρινο, γκρι) τα οποία *είναι για μέτρηση ταχύτητας περιστροφής και απαγορεύεται να συνδεθούν στο κύκλωμα των 230V~ με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο (θα τα αφήσεις μονωμένα και ασύνδετα).*

----------

dimos1968 (04-07-16), lakon1981 (08-08-16), Papas00zas (05-07-16)

----------


## dimos1968

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου. Όπως τα λες είναι για το παλιό μοτέρ. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει μια ή τρεις ταχύτητες το καινούριο(μου το 'φερε σαν αντίστοιχο του παλιού).
Το καινούργιο το δοκίμασα σήμερα, σύμφωνα με τη συνδεσμολογία όπως την περιγράφεις και εσύ αλλά και το ταμπελάκι πάνω στο μοτέρ, με τον αντίστοιχο πυκνωτή 1.5 μf αφού αγόρασα δύο πυκνωτές (κόστος 1,80 Ε και οι δύο-για να μην πηγαινοέρχομαι Καρδίτσα) ώστε να τα δοκιμάσω και τα δύο με τον δικό τους πυκνωτή. Συνέχισε να μην δουλεύει.
Οι δοκιμές έγιναν γιατί πολύ απλά δεν ήξερε πως συνδέονταν και έκανε πειράματα. Δύο φορές μου έφερε την πλακέτα με το μοτέρ με εντελώς διαφορετική συνδεσμολογία και του το 'πα ότι ένας επαγγελματίας που ξέρει τη δουλειά του δεν τα συνδέει μία έτσι μία αλλιώς και ό,τι κάτσει. Επέμενε ότι ελέγχθηκαν και ότι δούλευαν σωστά πλακέτα-μοτέρ. Μπορεί και από αυτό να δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα στο μοτέρ του όπως επισημαίνεις και εσύ γιατί κάθε φορά και τα 6 καλώδια ήταν με διαφορετικό τρόπο συνδεδεμένα.
Το απόγευμα συμφωνήσαμε να του πάω πίσω το μοτέρ και ένα αισθητήριο που το άλλαξε από μόνος του γιατί είχε υποψίες ότι ίσως να 'φταιγε κι αυτό και να μου επιστρέψει τα 35Ε που τον πλήρωσα. 
Η περιοχή μου έχει έλλειψη από τεχνικούς και όχι από εγκαταστάτες A/C. Έλα που όμως άρχισαν να βγάζουν προβλήματα τα A/C που σωρηδόν αγοράστηκαν την περίοδο 2000-2004. Με την οικονομική κρίση η πλειοψηφία στρέφεται στην επισκευή(αν αξίζει) και όχι στην αντικατάσταση. Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τι συνέβη και πώς ένα απλό πρόβλημα (για όσους γνωρίζουν όμως) έγινε σήριαλ(για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν). Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## vadaris

> _Συμπέρασμα:_ Ο παλαιός πυκνωτής *ΔΕΝ ελέγχθηκε.* Όταν ένα ασύγχρονο μοτέρ γυρνάει αργά πάντα το πρώτο πράγμα που κοιτάς είναι ο πυκνωτής, να το ξέρεις. Μπορεί να συμβεί να φταίει και το μοτέρ (να έχει πρόβλημα η περιέλιξη), αλλά είναι *πολύ πιο σπάνιο.
> 
> *Το παλαιό μοτέρ έχει 3 ταχύτητες ενώ το καινούριο μία. Πώς πήγατε να το ταιριάξετε στο μηχάνημα;
> 
> Το καινούριο μοτέρ το έχεις ακόμα; Αν θες να το βάλεις σε λειτουργία (για άλλο σκοπό), *θα χρειαστείς επιπλέον έναν πυκνωτή λειτουργίας κινητήρος 1.5μF 450V~* (οπότε αν έβαζες αυτό το μοτέρ πάνω στο μηχάνημα θα έπρεπε να αλλάξεις τον ήδη υπάρχοντα πυκνωτή των 1μF - ακόμα κι αν ήταν καλός - αφού αυτό θέλει 1.5μF και όχι 1μF για να δουλέψει σωστά). Θα συνδέσεις λοιπόν τον πυκνωτή ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και το άσπρο καλώδιο του μοτέρ, και θα δώσεις τροφοδοσία 230V στο μαύρο και το άσπρο. Η συνδεσμολογία φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στο ταμπελάκι, και *πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έγιναν δοκιμές.* Ελπίζω στις δοκιμές να μην συμπεριλήφθηκαν και τα άλλα τρία καλώδια (καφέ, κίτρινο, γκρι) τα οποία *είναι για μέτρηση ταχύτητας περιστροφής και απαγορεύεται να συνδεθούν στο κύκλωμα των 230V~ με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο (θα τα αφήσεις μονωμένα και ασύνδετα).*


Καλημερα σας. Αν συνδεθούν για δοκιμη τα άλλα τρία καλώδια (καφέ, κίτρινο, γκρι) τα οποία *είναι για μέτρηση ταχύτητας περιστροφής* τι προβλημα θα υπάρξει*;* Έχω  το ίδιο πρόβλημα και ο τεχνικός αμεσως μου ειπε για πυκνωτή. Επειδή η  περιοχή είναι απομακρυσμένη άλλαξε το πυκνωτή από μια παλιά πλακετα που  είχε αλλά ο ανεμιστηρας πάλι γυριζε το ίδιο.έλεγξε  κάποια από τα τρία καλωδιάκια και μου είπε ότι μάλλον είναι το μοτέρ και  θα το κοιταζε. Βέβαια μου είπε ότι θα το ξανακοιταξει τωρα το ΣΚ που θα  ξαναπάει. Σκεφτομαι να του πώ να μην πειραξει μοτερ και να δοκιμάσουμε   καινουργιο πυκνωτη για να σιγουρευτούμε .

----------


## Timo

Γειά σου Dimos και στους υπόλοιπους σ'αυτό το θέμα.   Εχω ακριβώς το ίδιο κλιματιστικό (Bauer 12000 btu) με τον Dimo. Αν και είναι πολύ καλό σε απόδοση ψύξη-θέρμανση αντιμετωπίζω το ίδο ακριβώς πρόβλημα. Κ’εξηγώ το ιστορικό:

Απο καινούργιο παρατήρησα κάποια αστάθεια στον      ανεμιστήρα. Τότε, σταματούσε τελείως και μετά σταματούσε και το κομπρεσέρ.      Μετα απο κανένα δυο reset, άρχισε      κάπως να στρώνει και ετσι έμεινε για αρκετά χρόνια (καμμια φορά το ξαναέκανε      βέβαια κ μετά πάλι οκ)Στην συνέχεια μετά 5 χρόνια λειτουργίας (το      χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο καλοκαίρι σε εξοχικό) κάηκε ο στάρτερ στην εξωτερική      μονάδα, αλλάχθηκε απο τεχνικό και πάλι ήταν οκ.Πριν 3 χρόνια το μετέφερα στην Αθήνα και το      εγκατέστησε τεχνικός. Κατα την εκγατάσταση κάτι έγινε και του έκαψε την ασφάλεια      ενω παρατήρησα οτι επαλήλθε το πρόβλημα του ανεμιστήρα. Μετά έστρωνε λιγο      και μετα πάλι τα ίδια. 
Σημείωση. Πρόκειται βέβαια για τον εσωτερικό ανεμιστήρα, οπως του Dimosπου προανέφερα. Ο δικός μου, δεν μπορούσε να σταθεροποιήσει τις ταχύτηες. Τη μία κατέβαζε, σχεδόν σταματούσε και την άλλη δούλευε στο φούλ. Εντολές γ’αλλαγή ταχύτητας απο το τηλεχ/ριο δεν έπαιρνε. Μετα ανεβοκατέβαζε ταχύτητα κάνοντας κ’ενα θόρυβο σαν τριγμό, και κάποια στιγμή μετα απο ώρες ίσως, άρχιζε να ψιλοσταθεροποιεί ταχύτητα μάλλον στο φούλ.

Επόμενο βήμα: Αποφάσησα να βγάλω την πλακέτα και      να την πάω σε κάποιον που τις επισκεύαζε. Την πήγα προ μηνός, και μου είπε      μετα μια βδομάδα οτι άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή. Επέστρψα τοποθέτησα, δοκίμασα κ’ολα      ήταν τέλεια. Ομως για 10 μέρες περίπου, μετά πάλι τα ίδια σε μικρότερη βάβαια      έτναση απο πρίν. Τηλεφωνώ στο τεχνικό και μου είπε να την ξαναπάω, μάλλον      κάτι υποψιαζόταν. Ξανά αναμονή και μου την δίνει πίσω έχοντας αλλάξει και      κάτι που λέγεται MOSνομίζω.Επανατοποθετώ και δοκιμάζω. Ηταν εντάξει.      Τοποθετώ το κουβούκλιο, φίλτρα κλπ και άρχισε πάλι τα ίδια.

Ετσι εφθασα σ’εσάς, κ’ίσως σας κούρασα με τις λεπτομέρειες. Σημειώνω οτι, τοτε που το έκανε οταν ήταν καινούργιο στο σέρβις του Πράκτικερ νομίζω ήταν η Astraserviceμου είχαν πει οτι έπρεπε να αλλάξω πλακέτα. Το αμέλησα τότε και τώρα μου λένε οτι δεν εχουν ανταλλακτικά. Μήπως ηταν εργοστασιακή δυσλειτουργία και το είχαν υποψιαστεί στο σέρβις;

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Ηθελα να το φτιάξω χωρίς να βάλω πλακέτα universal; Μήπως βρώ καμιά πλακέτα; υπάρχει άραγε η εταιρία εξω ή εχει κλείσει; Κάποιος άλλος που επισκευάζει πλακέτες μου είπε οτι πρέπει να του πάω πλακέτα και ανεμιστήρα μαζί.
Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω νέα σας.

----------


## Timo

> Καλημερα σας. Αν συνδεθούν για δοκιμη τα άλλα τρία καλώδια (καφέ, κίτρινο, γκρι) τα οποία *είναι για μέτρηση ταχύτητας περιστροφής* τι προβλημα θα υπάρξει*;* Έχω  το ίδιο πρόβλημα και ο τεχνικός αμεσως μου ειπε για πυκνωτή. Επειδή η  περιοχή είναι απομακρυσμένη άλλαξε το πυκνωτή από μια παλιά πλακετα που  είχε αλλά ο ανεμιστηρας πάλι γυριζε το ίδιο.έλεγξε  κάποια από τα τρία καλωδιάκια και μου είπε ότι μάλλον είναι το μοτέρ και  θα το κοιταζε. Βέβαια μου είπε ότι θα το ξανακοιταξει τωρα το ΣΚ που θα  ξαναπάει. Σκεφτομαι να του πώ να μην πειραξει μοτερ και να δοκιμάσουμε   καινουργιο πυκνωτη για να σιγουρευτούμε .




Φίλε μου, περιμένω νέα σου, είμαι κ'εγω παθών με τα ίδια !

----------


## FILMAN

Είχα μέρες να μπω στο φόρουμ λόγω φόρτου εργασίας, και σήμερα είδα τα τελευταία μηνύματά σας.



> Όπως τα λες είναι για το παλιό μοτέρ. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει μια ή τρεις ταχύτητες το καινούριο(μου το 'φερε σαν αντίστοιχο του παλιού).
> Το καινούργιο το δοκίμασα σήμερα, σύμφωνα με τη συνδεσμολογία όπως την περιγράφεις και εσύ αλλά και το ταμπελάκι πάνω στο μοτέρ, με τον αντίστοιχο πυκνωτή 1.5 μf αφού αγόρασα δύο πυκνωτές (κόστος 1,80 Ε και οι δύο-για να μην πηγαινοέρχομαι Καρδίτσα) ώστε να τα δοκιμάσω και τα δύο με τον δικό τους πυκνωτή. Συνέχισε να μην δουλεύει.
> Οι δοκιμές έγιναν γιατί πολύ απλά δεν ήξερε πως συνδέονταν και έκανε πειράματα. Δύο φορές μου έφερε την πλακέτα με το μοτέρ με εντελώς διαφορετική συνδεσμολογία και του το 'πα ότι ένας επαγγελματίας που ξέρει τη δουλειά του δεν τα συνδέει μία έτσι μία αλλιώς και ό,τι κάτσει. Επέμενε ότι ελέγχθηκαν και ότι δούλευαν σωστά πλακέτα-μοτέρ. Μπορεί και από αυτό να δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα στο μοτέρ του όπως επισημαίνεις και εσύ γιατί κάθε φορά και τα 6 καλώδια ήταν με διαφορετικό τρόπο συνδεδεμένα.
> Το απόγευμα συμφωνήσαμε να του πάω πίσω το μοτέρ και ένα αισθητήριο που το άλλαξε από μόνος του γιατί είχε υποψίες ότι ίσως να 'φταιγε κι αυτό και να μου επιστρέψει τα 35Ε που τον πλήρωσα. 
> Η περιοχή μου έχει έλλειψη από τεχνικούς και όχι από εγκαταστάτες A/C. Έλα που όμως άρχισαν να βγάζουν προβλήματα τα A/C που σωρηδόν αγοράστηκαν την περίοδο 2000-2004. Με την οικονομική κρίση η πλειοψηφία στρέφεται στην επισκευή(αν αξίζει) και όχι στην αντικατάσταση. Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τι συνέβη και πώς ένα απλό πρόβλημα (για όσους γνωρίζουν όμως) έγινε σήριαλ(για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν). Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


Δήμο. *Το παλιό σου μοτέρ είχε τρεις ταχύτητες* οι οποίες επιλέγονται ως εξής (όπως φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα πάνω του): Έχεις μόνιμα ενωμένο ένα πυκνωτή 1μF ανάμεσα στο ροζ και το καφέ, και έχεις επίσης ενωμένο πάντα το γκρι στη μια γραμμή των 230V~ (ας πούμε στον ουδέτερο). Δίνοντας λοιπόν φάση στο άσπρο, το μωβ ή το πορτοκαλί (όχι σε περισσότερα από ένα ταυτόχρονα!) έχεις τις τρεις ταχύτητες: δυνατή, μεσαία, χαμηλή αντίστοιχα. *Η διαβάθμιση των ταχυτήτων ισχύει μόνο με τη φτερωτή πάνω στο μοτέρ. Χωρίς τη φτερωτή το μοτέρ γυρνάει εξίσου γρήγορα με όλες τις παραπάνω συνδεσμολογίες.* Το κλιματιστικό σου λοιπόν για τον έλεγχο του ανεμιστήρα πρέπει να είχε 3, πιθανότατα ηλεκτρομηχανικά, ρελέ. Το καθένα απ' αυτά πρέπει να έδινε τη φάση στο άσπρο, το μωβ, ή το πορτοκαλί καλώδιο. Έτσι, *ανάλογα με το ποιο από τα 3 ρελέ ήταν οπλισμένο κάθε φορά, ο ανεμιστήρας θα δούλευε σε μια από τις 3 διαθέσιμες ταχύτητες κι όταν δεν ήταν οπλισμένο κανένα, ο ανεμιστήρας θα έμενε σβηστός.*

Το νέο μοτέρ είχε *μόνο μια ταχύτητα, μεγάλη,* η οποία πετυχαίνεται (όπως δείχνει και το σχήμα πάνω του) συνδέοντας ένα πυκνωτή 1.5μF στο κόκκινο και άσπρο καλώδιο, και δίνοντας τροφοδοσία 230V~ στο άσπρο και το μαύρο. Επειδή όμως δεν θα ήταν ωραίο ο ανεμιστήρας του κλιματιστικού να είχε μια ταχύτητα μόνο, *το μοτέρ έχει πάνω του καλώδια στροφομέτρησης* τα οποία καταλήγουν σε ένα εσωτερικό αισθητήρα, πιθανότατα τύπου Hall (που λειτουργεί με χαμηλή τάση και συνεπώς αν συνδεθεί στα 230V~ *καίγεται* όπως και πρέπει ήδη να συνέβη με τις τυχαίες, αλλοπρόσαλλες και παράλογες συνδεσμολογίες που έκανε ο λεγόμενος τεχνικός στον οποίον απευθύνθηκες), και *πληροφορεί την πλακέτα του κλιματιστικού για την τρέχουσα ταχύτητα του ανεμιστήρα.* Η πλακέτα με τη σειρά της δίνει ή κόβει την τροφοδοσία του μοτέρ μέσω ενός ρελέ (όχι ηλεκτρομηχανικού αλλά ηλεκτρονικού, SSR, λόγω των συχνών ανοιγοκλεισιμάτων που θα κατέστρεφαν ένα ηλεκτρομηχανικό ρελέ μετά από κάποιο καιρό λειτουργίας, αλλά θα έκανε και κλικ συνέχεια). Ανάλογα τώρα με το για πόση ώρα τροφοδοτείται το μοτέρ και για πόση όχι, θα έχουμε μια ενδιάμεση πραγματική ταχύτητα περιστροφής. Δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα, *αν το μοτέρ τροφοδοτείται συνέχεια θα έχουμε την 3η ταχύτητα, αν τροφοδοτείται για 2 sec και σβήνει για 1 sec θα έχουμε την 2η ταχύτητα ενώ αν τροφοδοτείται για 1 sec και σβήνει για 2 sec θα έχουμε μια χαμηλή ταχύτητα.

*Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι αν αυτό το μοτέρ μπει στο κλιματιστικό σου σωστά, μπορεί να δουλέψει, αλλά *δεν θα έχεις ταχύτητες.* Ή θα δουλεύει στο φουλ, ή καθόλου. Αυτό εξαρτάται από τη σύνδεση που θα κάνεις. Αν το συνδέσεις στο ρελέ της 3ης ταχύτητας τότε το μοτέρ θα λειτουργεί όταν έχεις επιλέξει την 3η ταχύτητα ενώ αν έχεις επιλέξει την 1η ή την 2η δεν θα γυρίζει καθόλου. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να γεφυρώσω τις 3 εξόδους των 3 ρελέ μεταξύ τους ώστε όποια ταχύτητα κι αν έχεις επιλέξει το μοτέρ να λειτουργεί, έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρχει περίπτωση το κλιματιστικό να λειτουργήσει με τον εσωτερικό ανεμιστήρα σβηστό.

*Συνεπώς τα δυο αυτά μοτέρ μόνο αντίστοιχα δεν είναι, μια και ταιριάζουν σε κλιματιστικά των οποίων οι πλακέτες λειτουργούν με τελείως διαφορετικές λογικές μεταξύ τους όσον αφορά τη διαχείριση του εσωτερικού ανεμιστήρα.

*Το ότι το καινούριο μοτέρ τώρα δεν λειτουργεί, μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι ήταν προβληματικό ήδη από πριν, διότι έπρεπε να δουλεύει ακόμα και με καμένο αισθητήριο στροφομέτρησης. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να μάθουμε το γιατί, κάνε μια μέτρηση με το ωμόμετρο τα παρακάτω ζεύγη καλωδίων:
μαύρο - άσπρο
μαύρο - κόκκινο
κόκκινο - άσπρο
Σε ένα καλό μοτέρ η τρίτη μέτρηση πρέπει να είναι το άθροισμα των δύο προηγούμενων, αλλά στο δικό σου δεν θα συμβεί αυτό, διότι αλλιώς, θα δούλευε. *Αν οι δυο πρώτες μετρήσεις σου δώσουν άπειρο, τότε το μοτέρ έχει καμμένη θερμοασφάλεια.

Το γεγονός ότι ο αποκαλούμενος τεχνικός υποψιάστηκε μέχρι και αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας για το γεγονός ότι ο ανεμιστήρας γύρναγε αργά δεν θα το σχολιάσω...
*


> Καλημερα σας. Αν συνδεθούν για δοκιμη τα άλλα τρία καλώδια (καφέ, κίτρινο, γκρι) τα οποία *είναι για μέτρηση ταχύτητας περιστροφής* τι προβλημα θα υπάρξει*;* Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα και ο τεχνικός αμεσως μου ειπε για πυκνωτή. Επειδή η περιοχή είναι απομακρυσμένη άλλαξε το πυκνωτή από μια παλιά πλακετα που είχε αλλά ο ανεμιστηρας πάλι γυριζε το ίδιο.έλεγξε κάποια από τα τρία καλωδιάκια και μου είπε ότι μάλλον είναι το μοτέρ και θα το κοιταζε. Βέβαια μου είπε ότι θα το ξανακοιταξει τωρα το ΣΚ που θα ξαναπάει. Σκεφτομαι να του πώ να μην πειραξει μοτερ και να δοκιμάσουμε καινουργιο πυκνωτη για να σιγουρευτούμε .


Αν συνδέσεις τα καλώδια αυτά στο κύκλωμα των 230V πιθανότατα θα κάψεις αμέσως το ενσωματωμένο αισθητήριο περιστροφής του μοτέρ. Ο τεχνικός σου σωστά σου είπε αμέσως για τον πυκνωτή διότι 999 φορές στις 1000 που ένας ανεμιστήρας γυρνάει αργά, ο πυκνωτής είναι που φταίει (έχει μειωθεί η χωρητικότητά του). Ο πυκνωτής από την παλιά πλακέτα μπορεί να ήταν κι αυτός πεσμένος με αποτέλεσμα το πρόβλημα να παραμένει. Πριν κοιτάξετε για μοτέρ δοκιμάστε με καινούριο πυκνωτή.



> Γειά σου Dimos και στους υπόλοιπους σ'αυτό το θέμα. Εχω ακριβώς το ίδιο κλιματιστικό (Bauer 12000 btu) με τον Dimo. Αν και είναι πολύ καλό σε απόδοση ψύξη-θέρμανση αντιμετωπίζω το ίδο ακριβώς πρόβλημα. Κ’εξηγώ το ιστορικό:
> 
> Απο καινούργιο παρατήρησα κάποια αστάθεια στον ανεμιστήρα. Τότε, σταματούσε τελείως και μετά σταματούσε και το κομπρεσέρ. Μετα απο κανένα δυο reset, άρχισε κάπως να στρώνει και ετσι έμεινε για αρκετά χρόνια (καμμια φορά το ξαναέκανε βέβαια κ μετά πάλι οκ)Στην συνέχεια μετά 5 χρόνια λειτουργίας (το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο καλοκαίρι σε εξοχικό) κάηκε ο στάρτερ στην εξωτερική μονάδα, αλλάχθηκε απο τεχνικό και πάλι ήταν οκ.Πριν 3 χρόνια το μετέφερα στην Αθήνα και το εγκατέστησε τεχνικός. Κατα την εκγατάσταση κάτι έγινε και του έκαψε την ασφάλεια ενω παρατήρησα οτι επαλήλθε το πρόβλημα του ανεμιστήρα. Μετά έστρωνε λιγο και μετα πάλι τα ίδια.
> Σημείωση. Πρόκειται βέβαια για τον εσωτερικό ανεμιστήρα, οπως του Dimosπου προανέφερα. Ο δικός μου, δεν μπορούσε να σταθεροποιήσει τις ταχύτηες. Τη μία κατέβαζε, σχεδόν σταματούσε και την άλλη δούλευε στο φούλ. Εντολές γ’αλλαγή ταχύτητας απο το τηλεχ/ριο δεν έπαιρνε. Μετα ανεβοκατέβαζε ταχύτητα κάνοντας κ’ενα θόρυβο σαν τριγμό, και κάποια στιγμή μετα απο ώρες ίσως, άρχιζε να ψιλοσταθεροποιεί ταχύτητα μάλλον στο φούλ.
> 
> Επόμενο βήμα: Αποφάσησα να βγάλω την πλακέτα και να την πάω σε κάποιον που τις επισκεύαζε. Την πήγα προ μηνός, και μου είπε μετα μια βδομάδα οτι άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή. Επέστρψα τοποθέτησα, δοκίμασα κ’ολα ήταν τέλεια. Ομως για 10 μέρες περίπου, μετά πάλι τα ίδια σε μικρότερη βάβαια έτναση απο πρίν. Τηλεφωνώ στο τεχνικό και μου είπε να την ξαναπάω, μάλλον κάτι υποψιαζόταν. Ξανά αναμονή και μου την δίνει πίσω έχοντας αλλάξει και κάτι που λέγεται MOSνομίζω.Επανατοποθετώ και δοκιμάζω. Ηταν εντάξει. Τοποθετώ το κουβούκλιο, φίλτρα κλπ και άρχισε πάλι τα ίδια.
> 
> Ετσι εφθασα σ’εσάς, κ’ίσως σας κούρασα με τις λεπτομέρειες. Σημειώνω οτι, τοτε που το έκανε οταν ήταν καινούργιο στο σέρβις του Πράκτικερ νομίζω ήταν η Astraserviceμου είχαν πει οτι έπρεπε να αλλάξω πλακέτα. Το αμέλησα τότε και τώρα μου λένε οτι δεν εχουν ανταλλακτικά. Μήπως ηταν εργοστασιακή δυσλειτουργία και το είχαν υποψιαστεί στο σέρβις;
> 
> ...


Το πρόβλημά σας είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό που λέμε εδώ, δηλαδή ο ανεμιστήρας να γυρνάει πάντα αργά. Εσείς λέτε ότι ο δικός σας ανεβοκατεβάζει στροφές από μόνος του. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να οφείλεται αποκλειστικά σε ελαττωματικό πυκνωτή, μπορεί ακόμα ο πυκνωτής να είναι και καλός. Αλλάζοντας ταχύτητα από το τηλεχειριστήριο ακούτε τα ρελεδάκια της εσωτερικής μονάδας να κάνουν κλικ; Τέτοια κλικ ακούγονται συνεχώς καθώς ο ανεμιστήρας ανεβοκατεβάζει στροφές ή όχι; Ο ανεμιστήρας γυρίζει ελεύθερα με το χέρι ή ο άξονάς του γυρνάει με σχετική δυσκολία;

----------

@Vagelis@ (06-09-16), dimos1968 (18-08-16), ezizu (19-07-16), JOUN (24-07-16), Timo (19-07-16), tipos (27-07-16), vadaris (20-07-16)

----------


## Timo

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Το δοκίμασα πάλι μόλις τώρα και να λοιπόν τι ακριβώς κάνει.

Κατ’αρχάς γύρισα μεσα απο τα πτερύγια την φτερωτή του ανεμιστήρα και γυρίζει άνετα και μάλιστα ρολάρει για λίγο μέχρι να σταματήσει, εννοώ μ’αυτό οτι δε φαίνεται να φρενάρει.
Στην συνέχεια:

Με ρύθμιση στο τηλεχ/ριο 29 βαθμούς που δεν      κομπλάρει το κομπρεσέρ και την ταχύτητα ανεμιστήρα στο αυτόματο.Πατάω onκαι αρχίζει να δουλεύει στο      φουλ (ο ανεμιστήρας), μετα απο λίγο, απότομα, σταματάει σχεδόν τελείως, κ’οταν      λέω σχεδόν, εννοώ με πολύ λίγες στροφές πολύ κάτω της μικρής ταχύτητας σα      να κοντεύει να σταματήσει να γυρίζει. Επίσης οταν λέω απότομα εννοώ οτι δε      μειώνει ομαλά στροφές. Παράλληλα, όταν γίνεται αυτό, αρχίζει να τριζει,      μετά ανβάζει τις στροφές στη χαμηλή ταχύτητα αλλα όχι σταθερά αλλα με κάποια      αυξομείωση πχ + ή β 5% και συχρόνως τρίζει λίγο περιοδικά ανα 4’’ (δευτερόλεπτα)      Μετά δοκίμασα τις ταχύτητες και εκτός απο το μπίπ      της εντολής του τηλεχ/ρίου δεν ακούγεται κάποιος ήχος απο ρελέ στη αλλαγή      της ταχύτητας (σημειώνω οτι ποτέ δεν ακουγόταν σ’αυτο το μηχάνημα κάτι τέτοιο      όπως πχ σε άλλα). Η ταχύτητες άλλαξαν κανονικά 2η και μετα 3η και      μάλιστα φαίνεται αρκετά σταθερά χωρίς τριγμούς. Οταν το γύρισα πάλι στο      αυτόματο αλλα και στην χαμηλή ταχύτητα, κατέβηκε μεν ομαλά αλλα άρχισε πάλι      του μικρούς τριγμούς και την ανεπαίσθητη αυξομείωση στροφών όπως ειπα πιο      πάνω.Στη συνέχεια κατεβάζω την θερμοκρασία οχι πολύ      αλλα μονο μέχρι να κομπλάρει το κομπρεσέρ, ο ανεμιστήρας είναι στο αυτόματο.      Εκει συμβαίνουν τα εξής α) πέφτουν κατα τι οι στροφές (σε άλλα μηχανήματα      αντίθετα σ’αυτη την περίπτωση ανεβαίβουν κατά τι και δεν εννοώ λόγω ζήτησης      πολύ χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας, απλά ίσα να κομπράρει το κομπρ.) β) αρχίζουν να      σταθεροποιούνται κάπως οι στροφές και σταματούν οι τριγμοί. Οι ταχύτητες      αλλάζουν κανονικά. Σημειώνω οτι αυτο γίνεται και στο αυτόματο και στην αργή      ταχύτητα.Οταν κόψει το κομπρεσέρ αρχίζει πάλι σιγά σιγά      να παραπαίει,δηλαδή αποσταθεροποιούτναι οι στροφές στο αργό και αρχίζουν πάλι      οι τριγμοί κατά τι ελαφρότεροι.. 

Συνοψίζοντας, τα ρελεδάκια δεν ακούγονται κατα την αλλαγή ταχύτητας αλλα ούτε με την αυξομείωση στροφών, και όπως παραπάνω είπα ο ανεμιστήρα γυρίζει άνετα. 

Παράξενα πράγματα !;

----------


## vadaris

Άλλαξα χθες τον Πυκνωτη ξανά. Ο τεχνικός μου είχε βάλει 1,2 μF το μοτερ γραφει 2μF. Ο ανεμιστήρας έκανε τα ίδια. Στο συνδεσα και εκτος πλακετας μόνο του δινοντας ρευμα και βαζοντας τον πυκνωτη στα αλλα 2 καλωδιακια αλλά τίποτα . Τα ιδια.  Οπότε υποθετω πάω για μοτέρ.
TAMPELAKI.jpg ΜΟΤΕΡ.jpg

----------

Timo (21-07-16)

----------


## JOUN

@FILMAN: Φιλιππε μας εστειλες παλι με την εξηγηση σου.Δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν μοτερ που αλλαζουν στροφες αλλαζοντας το duty cycle σε SSR.
Aφου μιλαμε για τοσο μικρη συχνοτητα ανοιγοκλεισιματος(1 sec on -2 sec off) δεν ανεβοκατεβαζει στροφες ο ανεμιστηρας;
Προλαβαινουν να φαινονται σαν μια χαμηλοτερη;

----------


## Timo

Γειά σου Γιώργο, το μήνυμά σου με αφορά στο θέμα μου πιο πάνω; ή ειναι σχόλια σε κάποια δημοσίευση του Filman;

----------


## JOUN

Γεια σου Δημητρη και συγνωμη για το off topic..Απλως ρωταω κατι τον Filman σχετικα μ'αυτα που εγραψε(οτι μαθαινεις καλο ειναι).

----------


## FILMAN

> Άλλαξα χθες τον Πυκνωτη ξανά. Ο τεχνικός μου είχε βάλει 1,2 μF το μοτερ γραφει 2μF. Ο ανεμιστήρας έκανε τα ίδια. Στο συνδεσα και εκτος πλακετας μόνο του δινοντας ρευμα και βαζοντας τον πυκνωτη στα αλλα 2 καλωδιακια αλλά τίποτα . Τα ιδια.  Οπότε υποθετω πάω για μοτέρ.
> TAMPELAKI.jpg ΜΟΤΕΡ.jpg


Εφόσον το μοτέρ αναφέρει πυκνωτή 2μF *θα βάλεις αποκλειστικά 2μF* και όχι 1.2μF ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Επίσης κάνεις *μόνο τη σύνδεση που λέει επάνω του.* Τί εννοείς έβαλες τον πυκνωτή "στα άλλα δύο καλωδιάκια";




> @FILMAN: Φιλιππε μας εστειλες παλι με την εξηγηση σου.Δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν μοτερ που αλλαζουν στροφες αλλαζοντας το duty cycle σε SSR.
> Aφου μιλαμε για τοσο μικρη συχνοτητα ανοιγοκλεισιματος(1 sec on -2 sec off) δεν ανεβοκατεβαζει στροφες ο ανεμιστηρας;
> Προλαβαινουν να φαινονται σαν μια χαμηλοτερη;


Εντάξει, είπα κάποιους χρόνους εγώ για να γίνει αντιληπτή η αρχή λειτουργίας. Στην πραγματικότητα η πλακέτα γνωρίζοντας τις επιθυμητές και τις πραγματικές στροφές του ανεμιστήρα αποφασίζει αν πρέπει να τον τροφοδοτήσει ή όχι.




> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> Το δοκίμασα πάλι μόλις τώρα και να λοιπόν τι ακριβώς κάνει.
> 
> Κατ’αρχάς γύρισα μεσα απο τα πτερύγια την φτερωτή του ανεμιστήρα και γυρίζει άνετα και μάλιστα ρολάρει για λίγο μέχρι να σταματήσει, εννοώ μ’αυτό οτι δε φαίνεται να φρενάρει.
> Στην συνέχεια:
> 
> Με ρύθμιση στο τηλεχ/ριο 29 βαθμούς που δεν      κομπλάρει το κομπρεσέρ και την ταχύτητα ανεμιστήρα στο αυτόματο.Πατάω onκαι αρχίζει να δουλεύει στο      φουλ (ο ανεμιστήρας), μετα απο λίγο, απότομα, σταματάει σχεδόν τελείως, κ’οταν      λέω σχεδόν, εννοώ με πολύ λίγες στροφές πολύ κάτω της μικρής ταχύτητας σα      να κοντεύει να σταματήσει να γυρίζει. Επίσης οταν λέω απότομα εννοώ οτι δε      μειώνει ομαλά στροφές. Παράλληλα, όταν γίνεται αυτό, αρχίζει να τριζει,      μετά ανβάζει τις στροφές στη χαμηλή ταχύτητα αλλα όχι σταθερά αλλα με κάποια      αυξομείωση πχ + ή β 5% και συχρόνως τρίζει λίγο περιοδικά ανα 4’’ (δευτερόλεπτα)      Μετά δοκίμασα τις ταχύτητες και εκτός απο το μπίπ      της εντολής του τηλεχ/ρίου δεν ακούγεται κάποιος ήχος απο ρελέ στη αλλαγή      της ταχύτητας (σημειώνω οτι ποτέ δεν ακουγόταν σ’αυτο το μηχάνημα κάτι τέτοιο      όπως πχ σε άλλα). Η ταχύτητες άλλαξαν κανονικά 2η και μετα 3η και      μάλιστα φαίνεται αρκετά σταθερά χωρίς τριγμούς. Οταν το γύρισα πάλι στο      αυτόματο αλλα και στην χαμηλή ταχύτητα, κατέβηκε μεν ομαλά αλλα άρχισε πάλι      του μικρούς τριγμούς και την ανεπαίσθητη αυξομείωση στροφών όπως ειπα πιο      πάνω.Στη συνέχεια κατεβάζω την θερμοκρασία οχι πολύ      αλλα μονο μέχρι να κομπλάρει το κομπρεσέρ, ο ανεμιστήρας είναι στο αυτόματο.      Εκει συμβαίνουν τα εξής α) πέφτουν κατα τι οι στροφές (σε άλλα μηχανήματα      αντίθετα σ’αυτη την περίπτωση ανεβαίβουν κατά τι και δεν εννοώ λόγω ζήτησης      πολύ χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας, απλά ίσα να κομπράρει το κομπρ.) β) αρχίζουν να      σταθεροποιούνται κάπως οι στροφές και σταματούν οι τριγμοί. Οι ταχύτητες      αλλάζουν κανονικά. Σημειώνω οτι αυτο γίνεται και στο αυτόματο και στην αργή      ταχύτητα.Οταν κόψει το κομπρεσέρ αρχίζει πάλι σιγά σιγά      να παραπαίει,δηλαδή αποσταθεροποιούτναι οι στροφές στο αργό και αρχίζουν πάλι      οι τριγμοί κατά τι ελαφρότεροι.. 
> 
> Συνοψίζοντας, τα ρελεδάκια δεν ακούγονται κατα την αλλαγή ταχύτητας αλλα ούτε με την αυξομείωση στροφών, και όπως παραπάνω είπα ο ανεμιστήρα γυρίζει άνετα. 
> ...


Εάν είναι έτσι τότε πιθανότατα ο ανεμιστήρας στο μηχάνημά σου ελέγχεται από SSR (εκτός αν δεν δουλεύει με 230V~) οπότε πρέπει να του δώσεις εσύ τάση και να δεις αν ανεβοκατεβάζει στροφές από μόνος του. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση έχει πρόβλημα το μοτέρ. Αλλιώς μπορεί να φταίει το SSR ή ο επεξεργαστής στην πλακέτα ή η ταχογεννήτρια του μοτέρ (αν έχει). Αν δεν δουλεύει με 230V~ (δηλ. δεν έχει ασύγχρονο μοτέρ) τότε είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι συμπεριφέρεται έτσι επειδή έτσι το οδηγεί (εσφαλμένα) η πλακέτα.

----------

Papas00zas (02-08-16)

----------


## vadaris

Δεν βρηκα 2mF και έβαλα 2,2μF. Απο το μαγαζί που το αγόρασα μου είπαν ότι είναι ενταξει. Είναι εντάξει ή πρέπει να δοκιμάσω αποκλειστικά 2μF;  Όταν λέω ότι εβαλα τον πυκνωτή στα αλλα καλωδιάκια εννοω το πορτοκαλι και το κόκκινο όπως φαινεται στο ταμπελάκι. Χωρίς τον πυκνωτή δεν ξεκινούσε το μοτέρ μόλις έβαζα τον πυκνωτη ξεκινούσε κανονικά αλλά γυριζε αργά.. Σήμερα έβγαλα το μοτέρ μήπως βρω κάποιο να κάνει.. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ανοιξει κάποιος μήπως είναι το ενσωματωμένο αισθητήριο περιστροφής του μοτέρ; Αλλάζει αυτό ή το μοτέρ θέλει νεα περιέλιξη;;

----------


## Timo

Ετσι ειναι.

----------


## Timo

> Γεια σου Δημητρη και συγνωμη για το off topic..Απλως ρωταω κατι τον Filman σχετικα μ'αυτα που εγραψε(οτι μαθαινεις καλο ειναι).


Ετσι ειναι, προσπαθούμε να γίνουμε 'μάστορες". Η πετυχαίνει ή τα κάνουμε μαντάρα.!!

----------


## Timo

Γύρισα σπίτι (έλειπα 3 μέρες) το έβαλα μπρός, και ανεμιστήρας στο φούλ, μετά σταμάτημα με πολλα κρρρ κρρρ και μετα ψιλοσταθεροποίηση στο αργό με κρρρ κρρρ ανα 3-4 δευτερ/τα

Λοιπόν, το μοτέρ ειναι το ίδιο υποθέτω με του Δήμου(πιο πάνω) μιας και το κλιματιστικό είναι το ίδιο, και άρα 230v. 

Ο τεχνικός που μου είπε οτι άλλαξε κάτι ακόμα, εκτός απο πυκνωτή,  που έχει σχέση με τον ανεμιστήρα ίσως άλλαξε το ssr, ή mos οπως το είπε;!.
Αρα να υποθέσω οτι, αν δε φταίει ο πυκνωτής ούτε το SSRούτε το μοτέρ, ισως να φταίει ο επεξεργαστής;
Βρίσκουμε επεξεργαστές στο εμπόριο ή η πλακέτα πάει για πέταμα;
Θα κάνω ενα πείραμα να βγάλω το μοτέρ και βλέπουμε.
Ευχαριστώ για την ωρα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν βρηκα 2mF και έβαλα 2,2μF. Απο το μαγαζί που το αγόρασα μου είπαν ότι είναι ενταξει. Είναι εντάξει ή πρέπει να δοκιμάσω αποκλειστικά 2μF; Όταν λέω ότι εβαλα τον πυκνωτή στα αλλα καλωδιάκια εννοω το πορτοκαλι και το κόκκινο όπως φαινεται στο ταμπελάκι. Χωρίς τον πυκνωτή δεν ξεκινούσε το μοτέρ μόλις έβαζα τον πυκνωτη ξεκινούσε κανονικά αλλά γυριζε αργά.. Σήμερα έβγαλα το μοτέρ μήπως βρω κάποιο να κάνει.. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ανοιξει κάποιος μήπως είναι το ενσωματωμένο αισθητήριο περιστροφής του μοτέρ; Αλλάζει αυτό ή το μοτέρ θέλει νεα περιέλιξη;;


Οπωσδήποτε *πρέπει να μπει 2μF* και όχι 2.2μF, αλλά εν πάσει περιπτώσει *για τις δοκιμές και μόνο* τα 2.2μF είναι αποδεκτά. Αν αργότερα αποδειχτεί ότι το μοτέρ είναι O.K. βλέπουμε για τον πυκνωτή. Στην ανάγκη μπορώ να σου δώσω εγώ (έχω 2μF ορθογώνιο, και με καλώδια, και για πλακέτα). Τον πυκνωτή *σωστά τον έβαλες μεταξύ κόκκινου και πορτοκαλί καλωδίου.* Για τις 3 ταχύτητες, τα καλώδια που πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθούν με 230V~ είναι τα: άσπρο - μπλε, άσπρο - κίτρινο, και άσπρο - μαύρο για τις ταχύτητες: αργή, μεσαία, και δυνατή αντίστοιχα. *Επαναλαμβάνω ότι χωρίς φτερωτή το μοτέρ πρέπει να γυρίσει όπως και στη γρήγορη ταχύτητα με οποιαδήποτε από τις παραπάνω συνδεσμολογίες. Μόνο με τη φτερωτή πάνω του εμφανίζονται οι χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες.* Χωρίς πυκνωτή το μοτέρ δεν πρέπει να ξεκινάει. Με το χέρι γυρίζει ο άξονας ελεύθερα, ή είναι ψιλοκολλημένος; Πρέπει να γυρνάει τρελά με το χέρι, *αλλιώς θέλει λίπανση.* Αν από το μοτέρ δεν βγαίνουν άλλα καλώδια εκτός από τα παραπάνω 6 που ήδη αναφέρθηκαν, τότε το μοτέρ *δεν έχει* αισθητήρα ταχύτητας περιστροφής. Σε κάθε περίπτωση *ακόμα και αν είχε, με μόνιμη τροφοδότηση 230V~ σε κάποιο από τα ζεύγη που ανέφερα παραπάνω έπρεπε να γυρίζει γρήγορα ακόμα κι αν ο αισθητήρας περιστροφής ήταν χαλασμένος* (αν είχε). Για να δεις αν φταίει η περιέλιξη πρέπει να μετρήσεις ωμικά με πολύμετρο όλα τα καλώδια ανά ζεύγη. Προσοχή ο άξονας να είναι απόλυτα ακίνητος διαφορετικά θα υπάρχει σφάλμα στις μετρήσεις. Έχουμε λοιπόν τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις:

*1) μαύρο - κόκκινο: ?Ω*
2) μαύρο - πορτοκαλί: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο οι 3+11+13 μαζί)
*3) μαύρο - κίτρινο: ?Ω*
4) μαύρο - μπλε: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο οι 3+13 μαζί)
5) μαύρο - άσπρο: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο και η 1)
6) κόκκινο - πορτοκαλί: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο οι 1+3+11+13 μαζί)
7) κόκκινο - κίτρινο: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο οι 1+3 μαζί)
8 ) κόκκινο - μπλε: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο οι 1+3+13 μαζί)
*9) κόκκινο - άσπρο: (πρέπει να δείξει 0Ω)*
10) πορτοκαλί - κίτρινο: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο οι 11+13 μαζί)
*11) πορτοκαλί - μπλε: ?Ω*
12) πορτοκαλί - άσπρο: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο η 6, δηλαδή όσο οι 1+3+11+13 μαζί)
*13) κίτρινο - μπλε: ?Ω*
14) κίτρινο - άσπρο: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο η 7, δηλαδή όσο οι 1+3 μαζί)
15) μπλε -άσπρο: (πρέπει να δείξει όσο η 8, δηλαδή όσο οι 1+3+13 μαζί)




> Γύρισα σπίτι (έλειπα 3 μέρες) το έβαλα μπρός, και ανεμιστήρας στο φούλ, μετά σταμάτημα με πολλα κρρρ κρρρ και μετα ψιλοσταθεροποίηση στο αργό με κρρρ κρρρ ανα 3-4 δευτερ/τα
> 
> Λοιπόν, το μοτέρ ειναι το ίδιο υποθέτω με του Δήμου(πιο πάνω) μιας και το κλιματιστικό είναι το ίδιο, και άρα 230v. 
> 
> Ο τεχνικός που μου είπε οτι άλλαξε κάτι ακόμα, εκτός απο πυκνωτή,  που έχει σχέση με τον ανεμιστήρα ίσως άλλαξε το ssr, ή mos οπως το είπε;!.
> Αρα να υποθέσω οτι, αν δε φταίει ο πυκνωτής ούτε το SSRούτε το μοτέρ, ισως να φταίει ο επεξεργαστής;
> Βρίσκουμε επεξεργαστές στο εμπόριο ή η πλακέτα πάει για πέταμα;
> Θα κάνω ενα πείραμα να βγάλω το μοτέρ και βλέπουμε.
> Ευχαριστώ για την ωρα.


Μπορείς να βγάλεις μια φωτο την εσωτερική πλακέτα να δούμε αν όντως έχει SSR για τον ανεμιστήρα;

----------

@Vagelis@ (06-09-16)

----------


## Timo

Ok Φίλιππε, Θα κοιτάξω μήπως το λύσω την ερχόμενη βδομάδα και ξαναμιλάμε. Το μοτέρ, μου είπαν βγαίνει εύκολα χωρίς να κατεβάσεις την μονάδα απο τον τοίχο ( μ'ολα τα σχετικά) Είναι έτσι άραγε; ;

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω!

----------


## Timo

Τελικά δεν το έλυσα ακόμα. Προς το παρόν δουλεύει, η πλακέτα οδηγεί καλά τις ταχύτητες και μόνο εν ηρεμία, στο αργό κάνει αυτα που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω. Οταν πεσει λίγο η ζέστη να εχω 2 - 3 μέρες περιθώριο μήπως χρειαστεί κάτι, θα το λύσω και ξαναεπικοινωνούμε.

----------


## dimos1968

> Τελικά δεν το έλυσα ακόμα. Προς το παρόν δουλεύει, η πλακέτα οδηγεί καλά τις ταχύτητες και μόνο εν ηρεμία, στο αργό κάνει αυτα που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω. Οταν πεσει λίγο η ζέστη να εχω 2 - 3 μέρες περιθώριο μήπως χρειαστεί κάτι, θα το λύσω και ξαναεπικοινωνούμε.


Καλησπέρα σας. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ καταρχήν για τη βοήθεια που μου δώσατε σε προγενέστερο χρόνο. Για να βγει το μοτέρ δε χρειάζεται να κατέβει η εσωτερική μονάδα. Χρειάζεται όμως να λύσεις πολλά εξαρτήματα και βίδες για να βγει. Φωτογράφισέ τα πριν το κάνεις (ειδικά τα καλώδια).
Ενημερωτικά στο δικό μου θέμα το A/C δουλεύει άψογα μέχρι τώρα. Ο "τεχνικός" που μου πήρε τα 35E φυσικά αποδείχτηκε  άσχετος. Τα είπαμε ένα χεράκι, κράτησε τα χρήματα και δε θα με ξαναδεί.

----------


## Timo

Ευχαριστώ Δήμο. Ελειπα κ'οταν βρω χρόνο θα ασχοληθώ. Πάντως καλά έκανες με τον δικό σου τεχνικό, τουλάχιστον πρέπει να λέμε οτι δεν μείναμε ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## Timo

Γειά σας και πάλι.
  Τελικά έβγαλα την πλακέτα. Φίλιππε αν δεις τις φωτογραφίες εχω σημειώσει με κάποια βελάκια αυτά που άλλαξε ο τεχνικός τις προάλλες. Το μπλέ, ο πυκνωτής γράφει επάνω 1μ2. Δε κατάφερα να τις βγάλω πιο καθαρές.
Δήμο το μοτέρ δε το έβγαλα. Είδα οτι χρειάζεται να ανασηκωθεί αρκετά το στοιχείο (εξατμιστής) μαζί με τον σωλήνα που έρχεται απ’έξω το φρέον, για να βγάλω το πλαστικό κάλυμα και να αφαιρέσω το μοτέρ. Οχι τοσο εύκολο. Αλλα φαίνεται ίδιο με το δικό σου αφου είναι 12αρι Bauer.

  Ισως δοκιμάσω να το συνδέσω απ’ευθείας με 230 v, όπως ειναι επάνω. Πάντως και να το συνδέσω πρέπει να περάσει απο τον πυκνωτή για να τσεκάρω την μικρή ταχύτητα που φαίνεται να έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Timo

Συνέχεια...
Επίσης απο το μοτέρ βγαίνουν 2 φισάκια (πλακέτας) το ενα με 3 καλώδια ασπρο, γκρί, μπλέ και το άλλο μικρότερο με 3 πάλι καλώδια ασπρο, κόκκινο και μαύρο.

----------


## Timo

Συνέχεια..
Εκανα λάθος με τα χρώματα των καλωδίων. Εβγαλα φωτο. 
Ακόμα ο πυκνωτής που αλλάχθηκε γραφει επάνω 1μ2 Μ302 V~ κ'απο κάτω 339 PILKOR 14 46 το δε άλλο (ίσως ssr) γράφει, Κ3021 PG k'απο κάτω 544 CTK 19

----------


## Timo

> Συνέχεια..
> Εκανα λάθος με τα χρώματα των καλωδίων. Εβγαλα φωτο. 
> Ακόμα ο πυκνωτής που αλλάχθηκε γραφει επάνω 1μ2 Μ302 V~ κ'απο κάτω 339 PILKOR 14 46 το δε άλλο (ίσως ssr) γράφει, Κ3021 PG k'απο κάτω 544 CTK 19


Διώρθωση για τον πυκνωτή: Ειναι 1μ2 M305 V~    , 339 PILKOR 14 46

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να βάλεις μια φωτο που να φαίνονται τα στοιχεία του μπλε πυκνωτή; Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι αυτός ο πυκνωτής είναι τελείως ακατάλληλος. Το optocoupler είναι K3021 (MOC3021) και έχει αλλαχθεί, το triac τί γράφει πάνω του; Έχει ελεγχθεί;
Η μεγάλη φίσα που πάει στο μοτέρ είναι η τροφοδοσία για να γυρίσει και η μικρή είναι έξοδος στροφομέτρησης. Το μοτέρ σου έχει μία ταχύτητα, η ρύθμιση γίνεται με άναμμα - σβήσιμο του μοτέρ.

----------


## Timo

> Μπορείς να βάλεις μια φωτο που να φαίνονται τα στοιχεία του μπλε πυκνωτή; Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι αυτός ο πυκνωτής είναι τελείως ακατάλληλος. Το optocoupler είναι K3021 (MOC3021) και έχει αλλαχθεί, το triac τί γράφει πάνω του; Έχει ελεγχθεί;
> Η μεγάλη φίσα που πάει στο μοτέρ είναι η τροφοδοσία για να γυρίσει και η μικρή είναι έξοδος στροφομέτρησης. Το μοτέρ σου έχει μία ταχύτητα, η ρύθμιση γίνεται με άναμμα - σβήσιμο του μοτέρ.


Θα κοιτάξω σήμερα να βγάλω φωτο, αλλα τα γράμματα φαίνονται πολύ αχνά! το triac ποιό ειναι;Επίσης αν χρειαστεί να ελέγξω το μοτερ όπως είναι μονταρισμένο, να συνδέσω όπως αναφέρεις πιο πάνω ;πχ στου Δήμου ή θέλει αλλη σύνδεση ή ακόμα δε χρειάζεται να το κάνω. Εντύπωση μου κάνει οτι το μοτέρ πρέπει να ειναι ίδιο με αυτό του Δήμου αφού ειναι το ίδιο μηχάνημα.

----------


## FILMAN

Η φωτο του μοτέρ που έβαλες *ΔΕΝ* ταιριάζει με το μοτέρ που πρέπει να έχει το μηχάνημά σου. Για να δοκιμάσεις το μοτέρ σου εκτός πλακέτας, θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις ένα πυκνωτή λειτουργίας κινητήρος 1.2μF 450V~ (με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο αρχικός πυκνωτής ήταν 1.2μF και όχι κάτι άλλο) ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και το άσπρο καλώδιο, και να δώσεις τροφοδοσία 230V~ ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και το μαύρο (μιλάμε για τη *μεγάλη* φίσα πάντα). Το triac είναι αυτό που σου έχω σε κόκκινο κύκλο.
CAM00158 show.jpg

----------


## Timo

> Η φωτο του μοτέρ που έβαλες *ΔΕΝ* ταιριάζει με το μοτέρ που πρέπει να έχει το μηχάνημά σου. Για να δοκιμάσεις το μοτέρ σου εκτός πλακέτας, θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις ένα πυκνωτή λειτουργίας κινητήρος 1.2μF 450V~ (με την προϋπόθεση ότι ο αρχικός πυκνωτής ήταν 1.2μF και όχι κάτι άλλο) ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και το άσπρο καλώδιο, και να δώσεις τροφοδοσία 230V~ ανάμεσα στο κόκκινο και το μαύρο (μιλάμε για τη *μεγάλη* φίσα πάντα). Το triac είναι αυτό που σου έχω σε κόκκινο κύκλο.
> CAM00158 show.jpg


  Φίλιππε γειά σου, έβγαλα τις φωτο του πυκνωτή αλλα παρ’όλο που καθάρισα το φακό δε πέτυχα πολλά πράγματα. Οπως σου είπα αυτο που γράφει πάνω ειναι: 
  1μ 2  Μ305 V~
  339 PILKOR 14 46 κ’απο κάτω κάτι αριθμούς και σχήματα.
  Αυτός ειναι ο αλλαγμένος, οχι ο δικός του τον οποίο και δεν έχω.
  -Το MOC  γράφει:  Κ3021 PG 
                                                       544 CTK 19 
                                                                  6884
  -Το triar γράφει BT 136
                                                   600E
                 PHm 0406 A5
                      1505
Δεν ξέρω αν εχει ελεγχθεί απο τον τεχνικό
  - Η μεγάλη φίσα εχει ροζ, άσπρο και καφέ καλώδια οπότε δε συνδέω μήπως κάψω το μοτέρ. Η μικρή εχει ασπρο, μαύρο και κοκκινο-πορτοκαλι. (δε τα πάω καλά με τα χρώματα, κάποια δυσχρωματοψία)

  Ισως αν βολεύει, κ’εισαι Αθήνα, να συναντηθούμε κάποια στιγμή και να το δείς απο κοντά ή αν βρώ κάποια καλή κάμερα να ξαναφωτογραφήσω.  Αν ειναι για συνάντηση μπορούμε να επικοινωνσήσουμε κ ν’αλλάξουμε τηλέφωνα μεσω email. η με προσωπικό μήνυμα απο εδώ.
χαιρετάω για την ώρα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πυκνωτής αυτός δεν κάνει για τέτοια χρήση, πρέπει να μπει πυκνωτής λειτουργίας κινητήρος με τάση 450V~ (λογικά τέτοιος θα ήταν και ο παλιός). Μεγάλη φίσα εννοώ την άσπρη που έχει και κενούς πόλους ανάμεσα στα καλώδια, και που στις φωτο φαίνεται να έχει κόκκινο, άσπρο και μαύρο καλώδιο. Τώρα αν αντί για μαύρο είναι στην πραγματικότητα καφέ, και αντί για κόκκινο είναι ροζ, βάλε τα αντίστοιχα χρώματα στις συνδεσμολογίες που σου είπα. Αν στη δοκιμή αυτή το μοτέρ γυρνάει σταθερά στη μεγάλη ταχύτητα χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα στροφών, άλλαξε το triac (BT136 - 600Ε) μήπως και ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς ο ανεμιστήρας ανεβοκατεβάζει στροφές επειδή έτσι τον οδηγεί ο επεξεργαστής της πλακέτας.

----------


## Timo

> Ο πυκνωτής αυτός δεν κάνει για τέτοια χρήση, πρέπει να μπει πυκνωτής λειτουργίας κινητήρος με τάση 450V~ (λογικά τέτοιος θα ήταν και ο παλιός). Μεγάλη φίσα εννοώ την άσπρη που έχει και κενούς πόλους ανάμεσα στα καλώδια, και που στις φωτο φαίνεται να έχει κόκκινο, άσπρο και μαύρο καλώδιο. Τώρα αν αντί για μαύρο είναι στην πραγματικότητα καφέ, και αντί για κόκκινο είναι ροζ, βάλε τα αντίστοιχα χρώματα στις συνδεσμολογίες που σου είπα. Αν στη δοκιμή αυτή το μοτέρ γυρνάει σταθερά στη μεγάλη ταχύτητα χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα στροφών, άλλαξε το triac (BT136 - 600Ε) μήπως και ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς ο ανεμιστήρας ανεβοκατεβάζει στροφές επειδή έτσι τον οδηγεί ο επεξεργαστής της πλακέτας.


Εντάξει Φίλιππε,
Θα τσεκάρω το μοτέρ και θα κοιτάξω μήπως ανασηκώσω λίγο το στοιχείο να δω τι μοτέρ ειναι και τι πυκνωτή γραφει επάνω και μετα θ'αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή. Μετα βλέπω για το triar.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως, κάποια στιγμή θα σου πω νέα μου.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν γράφει πάντα πάνω του τί πυκνωτή θέλει, και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να μάθεις τί ήταν ο παλιός. Αν τελικά θέλει 1.2μF, επειδή τέτοιο πυκνωτή δεν θα βρεις στην Ελληνική αγορά, πες μου, μπορώ να σου δώσω.

----------


## Timo

> Δεν γράφει πάντα πάνω του τί πυκνωτή θέλει, και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να μάθεις τί ήταν ο παλιός. Αν τελικά θέλει 1.2μF, επειδή τέτοιο πυκνωτή δεν θα βρεις στην Ελληνική αγορά, πες μου, μπορώ να σου δώσω.


Εγινε, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Timo

Φίλεππε, τελικά έχεις δίκιο. Ξεβίδωσα τα πλαστικά κ ανασήκωσα το στοιχείο και το κάλυμα, φοβήθηκα κ'ολας οτι θα μου μείνει το στοιχείο στο χέρι και κατάφερα με δυσκολία και διάβασα την ταμπέλα στο μοτέρ. Ο πυκνωτής είναι πράγματι 1,2 μF 450 V όπως είπες. 
Επειδή μου είπες οτι έχεις τέτοιον, προς το τέλος της άλλης βδομάδας θα σου στείλω μήνυμα με το τηλέφωνό μου και μπορείς να μου στείλεις sms.
Χαιρετώ για την ώρα.

----------


## Timo

Φίλεππε, σου έστειλα ενα μήνημα αλλα δε μου δείχνει οτι στάλθηκε. Δες το κ'εσύ και μιλάμε.

----------


## Timo

Φίλιππε, σ’ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον πυκνωτή.

  Δοκίμασα τον ανεμιστήρα και δουλεύει γρήγορα, τον άφησα 5’ και δεν είδα να κανει σκαμπανεβάσματα. Ακόμα έκανα το τεστ με την λάμπα και τον ανεμιστήρα σε λειτουργία απ’ευθείας απο το ρεύμα. Η λάμπα άναψε δυνατά και μετα σιγά σιγά, χαμήλωνε (παλμικά) μέχρι που σταθεροποιήθηκε. Την άφησα 2-3 λεπτά μήπως τρεμοπαίζει αλλα έδειξε σταθερή. Βέβαια ολ’αυτά παρακάμπτοντας τον πυκνωτή της πλακέτας όπως μου είπες. Τώρα ισως ο παλμός (του σκαμπανεβάσματος) μπορεί να ειναι τοσο μικρός που να μη φαίνεται με την λάμπα. Επίσης υποθέτω οτι ο επεξεργαστής δίνει σωστές εντολές. Θα δείξει.
  Θα κοιτάξω να μοντάρω πυκνωτή και πλακέτα και θα σε ενημερώσω.

----------


## Timo

Φίλιππε, γειά σου και πάλι,
Εύχομαι όλα καλά. Τελικά τα μοντάρισα και στην αρχή δούλεψε καλά, αλλα μετά κ'ιδιαίτερα τώρα που το γύρισα στη θέρμανση φαίνεται οτι κάνει πάλι τα ίδια με την αστάθει ανεμιστήρα που λέγαμε. Κάποια στιγμή ίσως αλλάξω και το triar μήπως φταίει κ'αυτο. Θα τα ξαναπούμε.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, άλλαξέ το κι αυτό να δεις.

----------


## Timo

Φίλιππε, άλλαξα τελικά το triac και δε μπορώ να πω οτι είδα κάποια διαφορά. Ισως καλό θα ήταν να δοκίμαζα και το ΜΟΣ αλλα ειχε αλλαχθεί και δε ξέρω αν είναι 20άρι η 30άρι όπως ειχες πει. Γενικά μπερδεύει λίγο στο ξεκίνημα αλλα μετά 'στρώνει'
Μήπως τελικά έπρεπε να το δώσω σε καμία σχολή ηλεκρτονικών για να κάνουν "υποθέσεις εργασίας" ;..
Τέλος οσο δουλεύει το κρατάω. Τα ξαναλέμε Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Timo

Φίλιππε γειά σου, εύχομαι καλή χρονιά πάντα με υγεία και χαρά.
Το μηχάνημα εχει ενα μήνα και πλέον λειτουργίας αδιάκοπα. Φαίνεται καλά αν και πάγωσε κανα 2 φορές απο το πολύ κρύο. Οταν έρθει ο λογ/μός Δεη άστα !! πάντως για την ώρα είμαι ευχαριστημένος για την κατηγορία του. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ κ'ότι καλύτερο για το 2017.

----------

